# 2008 Opal



## redondoaveb

I have enough parts to build up another bike and have been looking at frames. There are a few 2008 Opals on Ebay in the $800.00 range. Looks intriguing but not sure that I want to spend $800.00 on a four year old frame (even though they are new). 

Wondering what some of you think?


----------



## scottzj

I have seen a few complete Opals such as mine 2010 for around 1500-2500 complete. SO with that said, try to find a frame just a tad cheaper, esp around that age.


----------



## redondoaveb

scottzj said:


> I have seen a few complete Opals such as mine 2010 for around 1500-2500 complete. SO with that said, try to find a frame just a tad cheaper, esp around that age.


Yeah, maybe in the $600.00 range. By the way, how do you like your Opal? Ride report?

Thanks


----------



## scottzj

Well I went from a 61cm Felt with Ultegra/Dura Ace and Easton EA wheels, to the 2010 57cm Opal full Ultegra and Mavic wheels and I love it. I added the carbon stem and bars to top it off. I truly believe that I have gained over 5 mph or more over the other bike and its half the weight too. I have since dropped the bars down even more to get me more areo and lower, esp since I am 6'3. I have just been added to the BPC race team, so plan on some nice carbon reynolds wheels to finish it off for next season.
I am actually planing on building/buying another Opal strictly for racing and one for training/riding.


----------



## redondoaveb

Sweet bike! I understand the Opal has a really stiff frame, good race geometry. I'm currently riding a 51cm Neuvation FC100. I'm 5'-7". Looking at a 48cm Opal. I think it will make a great trainer. The Neuvation is a great all around bike.


----------



## RussellS

I bought a brand new, unused, never built 2009 Opal frame/fork/headset in January 2010 for $825. Can't say I particularly like the bike. Its too twitchy, not stable. Built up fairly light, 1050 grams for the 57cm or so size. Looks good. But does not handle well.


----------



## redondoaveb

RussellS said:


> I bought a brand new, unused, never built 2009 Opal frame/fork/headset in January 2010 for $825. Can't say I particularly like the bike. Its too twitchy, not stable. Built up fairly light, 1050 grams for the 57cm or so size. Looks good. But does not handle well.


What are you using the bike for (commuting, touring)? I'm actually looking for a twitchier race oriented frame.

Does the Opal use a 31.8 or 34.9 clamp on FD?


----------



## redondoaveb

Well, ordered the '08 Opal. Still trying to find out what size FD clamp it uses though. My spare is a 31.8 which means it probably uses an 34.9 :mad2:


----------



## scottzj

The front clamp uses the 31.8 on most of the Opals that I know of, so you should be fine.


----------



## redondoaveb

scottzj said:


> The front clamp uses the 31.8 on most of the Opals that I know of, so you should be fine.


Thanks for the info, looks like I can save a little money.


----------



## scottzj

Thro up some pics of it when you get it! I might have some spare parts too, if you are needing something...


----------



## redondoaveb

scottzj said:


> Thro up some pics of it when you get it! I might have some spare parts too, if you are needing something...


Yeah, I sure will. Hopefully have the frame this week. I think I have all the parts that I need, I'll let you know if I'm missing something. I appreciate the offer.


----------



## redondoaveb

Frame came in, going to start the build today!


----------



## mecam

How's the build going? I have over 4k miles on my 08 Opal. It's a stiff bike.

Nevermind the question, just saw your build thread. Nice!


----------



## redondoaveb

mecam said:


> How's the build going? I have over 4k miles on my 08 Opal. It's a stiff bike.
> 
> Nevermind the question, just saw your build thread. Nice!


Nice looking bike. Now I know what blue tape and saddle look like, thought about going that route. I've got close to 2000 miles on mine already. Love the bike. Glad I went with the 48. Really like the small frame.


----------



## mecam

redondoaveb said:


> Nice looking bike. Now I know what blue tape and saddle look like, thought about going that route. I've got close to 2000 miles on mine already. Love the bike. Glad I went with the 48. Really like the small frame.


Yeah, just recently switched to a white Fizik bar tape and white Mich Pro3 tires. Got tired of too much blue. lol


----------



## scottzj

Yeah I think Black is a good way to go on seat and tape, as it doesnt show wear as much. I added the reynolds wheels and Pro3 tires too for next upcoming race season. However, I just installed some gators tires to keep the winter road trash from flatting me out more lol.


----------



## mecam

scottzj said:


> Yeah I think Black is a good way to go on seat and tape, as it doesnt show wear as much. I added the reynolds wheels and Pro3 tires too for next upcoming race season. However, I just installed some gators tires to keep the winter road trash from flatting me out more lol.


Nice, yeah I need winter tires too. Those Pro3s are delicate. 

-


----------



## redondoaveb

I really liked my Michelin Pro 3's until I started seeing all the cuts and punctures I was getting. Changed to Vredestein Tri Comps with latex tubes. What a difference. Have to run a higher pressure on the Vred's but the ride is nice. Over 1000 miles on them now and not one cut and just one small puncture (didn't penetrate the tire). Don't notice any handling differences between the two. My tire of choice right now.


----------



## Lou N

All,

I'm new to the forums so I could not start a new thread, so I apologize for the hijack. I'm going to look at 2008 Opal on Sunday, This bike is a 57cm with SRAM and Richey Protocol Rims.

My biggest concern is that this might be too big for me at 5'10" with a 32" inseam (185 lbs hoping to lose some of that). After some research it seems that many others have preferred the 54cm frame with a longer stem, I assume for a more aggressive/aero position. At 50 years old I'm not interested in racing, just recreational riding. I do have occasional lower back pain so I'm thinking a less aggressive riding position would be better. 

A lot has changed since I was last on a road bike so I don't really have anything recent to compare my experience to. I am planning on having whatever bike I eventually buy professionally fit. 

So any advice pre-visit that other Orbea riders can provide would be great. I know they are awesome bikes so I'm not too worried about that; just some hints on what to look for, especially regarding sizing would be appreciated. BTW I believe this bike has 172.5 cranks.

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## scottzj

I think with a professional fitting, you might be able to make the bike work fine. However, you might need to purchase a few items to assist, such as different length stem. I have a 34" inseam and 6'3 and ride a 57cm. Its a tad smaller than my other bikes but gives me the aero and aggressive stance I need to race. So, in your position, I believe the 57cm could be made to fit you good. The main thing to look for is when you stand over the bike.....do you have any room from the top tube from your boyz?


----------



## Lou N

Scott,

Thanks for the reply. I actually stood over a 57 (Orca) and a 54 (Opal) and there wasn't a whole lot of room on the 57. The 54 seemed to be a better fit at least in terms of the standover test. The guy with the 57 sold the bike, so it's probably better anyway. 

I'm going to start looking for something in the 54 to 55 range. Do you know if Orbea made the Orcas in 55 or 56cm? I'm looking for something in the used market. 

Lou


----------



## scottzj

Well the newer Orcas 2011 and up, come in 53 and 55cm sizes. While you can still find some of the older style Orcas in 54cm used around.


----------



## Lou N

Thanks...


----------



## tyler71385

*Deal on Opal*

From what y'all are saying I jus got a killer deal on the Opal I just scored off eBay. 2008 Frame & fork for $470 including shipping. I guess I'll see if it's really brand new in box Thursday. Cant wait to get this thing built up and ride.


----------



## redondoaveb

tyler71385 said:


> From what y'all are saying I jus got a killer deal on the Opal I just scored off eBay. 2008 Frame & fork for $470 including shipping. I guess I'll see if it's really brand new in box Thursday. Cant wait to get this thing built up and ride.


Who was the seller?


----------



## tyler71385

crosslakesales...Why?


----------



## redondoaveb

tyler71385 said:


> crosslakesales...Why?


Oh no, not Crosslake Sales. Just kidding. That's where I got mine. They were great. Quick shipping. Frame and fork were packed really nice. Perfect condition. I think you're gonna love the Opal. I haven't found anything that I don't like about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tyler71385

You kinda scared me. Yeah, I won it Sunday night, paid for it Monday morning, they shipped it yesterday afternoon, & FedEx says I'll have it in my greasy hands Tomorrow afternoon. Not bad at all for base shipping. I feel a little guilty, but on the other hand it is a 4 year old frame almost 5.


----------



## redondoaveb

You got it for a great price, five year old frame or not.


----------



## scottzj

Killer price for sure and those guys are great so no worries about getting it. I have purchased many things from them and they ship professionally and fast.


----------



## tyler71385

Yeah it showed up on my door step yesterday. FedEx rocked it from MN to AL in less than 3 days. Frameset show up in original box and in mint condition as expected. Awesome seller I will definitely buy from them again. 

What groupset should I buildup with? I've got SRAM on my MB & am happy. I'm not a weight weenie, since I could do a lot better by losing the 50 lb off of me before I get down to weighing the bike. I guess I'm in the Apex/Rival range. Other than weight will I be happy with that choice? I know that's a loaded question.


----------



## scottzj

Well I havent really cared for SRAM much, but of course I have been shimano fan most of my life. I have full Ultegra on my Opal, Cervelo, Felt and Cannondale and pretty happy with it. I think its all personal preference and also price. If you have an existing bike you can ride, it might be good to buy piece at a time when you find killer deals (such as new take offs). Then once you aquire all the hardware start the building process. 
I also understand about the weight deal, as I say the same thing.......if anything needs to loose weight its me! HA Heck I am down 121 lbs in the past couple years and still want another 15-20 more.


----------



## tyler71385

Any suggestions for wheels for this bike? Just looked at my stock 2011 GF X-Caliber mountain bike. 24 hole on f&r for 29" wheels. From what I've been reading from the clydes on here is that's a pretty weak wheel for someone my size. 6'3 x 260# Maybe I'm on information overload. Over analyzing everything like the engineer I am. Maybe someone can put some common sense on my plate.


----------



## scottzj

Whelp my Opal friends, I am no longer an Opal owner.... After wednesday night crit race my frame is literally broken in half...top tube, bottom tube, head tube area, and left chain stay. So I might be totally gone away from Orbea depending on prices. They have a replacement policy, but I might be able to fine a cheaper race bike from fellow team mates. I dont know what hurts worse, the road rash from head to toe on the left side or broken fame! OUCH!


----------



## andyoo

I got the same 08 orbea opal from crosslake last year also. It was red. It was not as stable at first as I would like...End up finding out it's mostly because of a bad stem length and handle bar width combination. I had on it at one point shimano DA groupset and it was a blast to ride. Now I got a Colnago C59 and De Rosa R848 and in compare, those 2 bikes were much more stable, espically the C59...ride like a tank. With a EC90 handlebar and carbon Orbea stem and EC90 fork and EC90 seatpost, My Opal actually weights only 17.5 lb (with 105 groupset). Not bad for a 800$ frame. I wish I had bought the Orca though...


----------



## redondoaveb

andyoo said:


> I got the same 08 orbea opal from crosslake last year also. It was red. It was not as stable at first as I would like...End up finding out it's mostly because of a bad stem length and handle bar width combination. I had on it at one point shimano DA groupset and it was a blast to ride. Now I got a Colnago C59 and De Rosa R848 and in compare, those 2 bikes were much more stable, espically the C59...ride like a tank. With a EC90 handlebar and carbon Orbea stem and EC90 fork and EC90 seatpost, My Opal actually weights only 17.5 lb (with 105 groupset). Not bad for a 800$ frame. I wish I had bought the Orca though...


My Opal weighs in at 15.9 with Sram Red. Bike is twitchy (in a good way). Doesn't take much input to get the bike to react. Mine is as stable as could be on descents. No shimmy, rock solid. Not a good touring bike, especially with my slammed stem, but it is a blast to ride.


----------



## andyoo

it was around 16.5-17 lb when I had DA on it.. now with 105, it's heavier now since it's now my backup bike.
The Sinmano DA is now on my DeRosa instead. which is around 16.5 lb.
The C59 with SRAM red is around 15.5 lb....

Right now only Have Easton wheels on them... my zipp 404 got damaged 
on my ride last year...just helichopper bill could have bought another C59. 

lucky got insurance.

lol...garage looks like a bike shop.
then again..the bikes cost more than a car.


----------



## JPN_halfblood1

that derosa is a beauty. i dont see much anymoreee. they need a pro team .


----------



## tyler71385

Gonna be a good week. I got my birthday present in this weekend. 










Should finish up getting all my parts in this week. Be riding by next weekend. Scavenged some part off my mountain bike to get rolling Sunday. Rode about a mile. We'll see how she is for real shortly.


----------



## andyoo

Cool Force parts...
I just upgraded my 08 Orbea Opal to all Ultegra (casette/chain/Front-rear derailleur/
crankset)...the only thing left was the 105 5700 shifters unchanged.
My DeRosa took all the DA 9700 parts and the Colnago had all the SRAM red.
Now I got enough 105 parts for a training bike.


----------

